# Trivia 9/11



## luckytrim (Sep 11, 2018)

trivia 9/11
DID YOU KNOW...
The average human produces 25,000 quarts of saliva in a  lifetime, enough to fill two swimming pools.


1. What rank was Glenn Miller when he was lost over the  English Channel 
during WWII?
  a. - Lieutenant
  b. - Colonel
  c. - Major
  d. - Lieutenant-General
2. What was the first disease effectively prevented/treated  with a vaccine?
3. What was the name of Hopalong Cassidy's horse  ?
4. What is the name for the group of maidens that rode over  the battlefields 
and chose which of the slain warriors would enter  Valhalla?
5. What was the actor's name who played the girl boxer in  "Million Dollar 
Baby"?
6. There was a 1976 television movie based on the murders  committed by the 
Charles Manson family. What was the name of the movie, and the  book it was 
based on ?
7. Which old-time radio show starred Eve Arden as a high  school English 
teacher?
(Three Words...)
8. Digimon is a popular anime and trading card game. What is  Digimon short 
for?

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
During the World's Fair of 1893 a serial killer was at work,  using the draw
of the Fair to ensnare his victims.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. - c
2. Smallpox
3. Topper
4. Valkyries
5. Hillary Swank
6. 'Helter Skelter
7. 'Our Miss Brooks'
8. Digital Monsters

TRUTH !!
Herman Webster Mudgett (May 16, 1861 – May 7, 1896), better  known as Dr.
Henry Howard Holmes or more commonly known as H. H. Holmes,  was an American
serial killer, though the term did not yet exist  .

While he confessed to 27 murders, only nine could be plausibly  confirmed and
several of the people whom he claimed to have murdered were  still alive. He
is commonly said to have killed as many as 200, though this  figure is only
traceable to 1940s pulp magazines.  Many victims were said to  have been
killed in a mixed-use building which he owned, located about 3  miles (5 km)
west of the 1893 World's Fair: Columbian Exposition,  supposedly called the
World's Fair Hotel, though evidence suggests that the hotel  portion was
never truly open for business.

Besides being a serial killer, Holmes was also a con artist  and a bigamist,
the subject of more than 50 lawsuits in Chicago alone. Many  now-common
stories of his crimes sprang from fictional accounts that  later authors took
for fact; however, in a 2017 biography, Adam Selzer wrote that  Holmes' story
is "effectively a new American tall tale – and, like all the  best tall
tales, it sprang from a kernel of truth".

H. H. Holmes was executed on May 7, 1896, nine days before his  35th
birthday, for the murder of his friend and accomplice Benjamin  Pitezel.
During his trial for the murder of Pitezel, Holmes confessed  to numerous
other killings.


----------

